# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Goed middel tegen hooikoorts

## niesje

Hallo,

Sinds 1 maand heb ik weer last van hooikoorts, tranende ogen , jeukend gehemelte, druk in mijn oren en een verstopte neus.
Maar 2 weken geleden kwam een vriend van me bij mij nop bezoek en hij had Qi-clips bij.??
Ik wist ook niet wat het was maar sinds ik ze gebruik kan ik niet meer zonder.
Het zijn een soort klemmetjes die je op je vingers klemt en binnen 20 minuten voelde ik al een groot verschil.
Eerst ging mijn neus open en het tranen werd met de minuut minder, zelfs het jeuken van mijn gehemelte trok snel weg.
Ik raad het iedereen aan want ik gebruik zelfs geen medicijnen meer.
Groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Hey,

bedankt voor de tip. Mijn zwager heeft ook erg last van hooikorts, heb dit gelijk aan hem gemeld. Heeft ze ook meteen besteld. Nu maar afwachten of het voor hem ook helpt...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Petra717

Thanks! een goede tip!

----------


## Nikky278

Hey, 

Mn zus en zwager de clips inmiddels binnen gekregen. Mijn zus heeft een koemelk-allergie, en de symptomen doen erg denken aan verkoudheid (dichte neus, hoesten, last van de keel) Ze heeft de clips ook geprobeerd (baat t niet, dan schaadt t niet) en wat denk je...?!?! Nog geen kuchje! Heel even het idee gehad dat haar neus wat dicht ging zitten, maar dat was ook snel weer weg. Ze heeft ze 's avonds weer afgedaan, dus 's nachts heeft ze wel wat gehoest. Maar dit is echt bizar! Ze werken dus echt!!

Nogmaals onwijs bedankt voor je tip!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## niesje

Hallo Nikky

Wat leuk om te horen dat je zwager en zus ze ook gebruiken en ook nog werken.
Ik gebruikte ze in het begin vaker als nu, het lijkt wel of de clips heel lang door werken.
Normaal heb ik rond deze tijd mijn ergste last van hooikoorts.
Sinds die clips heb ik weinig last gehad.
Niesje
Groeten

----------


## Macbundy

> Hallo,
> 
> Sinds 1 maand heb ik weer last van hooikoorts, tranende ogen , jeukend gehemelte, druk in mijn oren en een verstopte neus.
> Maar 2 weken geleden kwam een vriend van me bij mij nop bezoek en hij had Qi-clips bij.??
> Ik wist ook niet wat het was maar sinds ik ze gebruik kan ik niet meer zonder.
> Het zijn een soort klemmetjes die je op je vingers klemt en binnen 20 minuten voelde ik al een groot verschil.
> Eerst ging mijn neus open en het tranen werd met de minuut minder, zelfs het jeuken van mijn gehemelte trok snel weg.
> Ik raad het iedereen aan want ik gebruik zelfs geen medicijnen meer.
> Groetjes


Hallo Niesje

Ik heb al jaren hooikoorts en gebruik momenteel telfast. Ik heb het idee dat dit voor mij niet echt goed meer werkt. Hoe dit komt kan ik je niet verklaren. Nu lees ik jou bericht over de Qi-clips en de reactie hierop dit maakt me nieuwschierig dus ik wil je vragen wat Qi-clips zijn en hoe ik hier aan kan komen. 

Ik hoor graag van je Groet Macbundy

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Macbundy,

je zou kunnen kijken op www.qi-clips.nl, daar heeft mijn zus ze ook besteld. Geloof dat ze iets van € 15,- zijn voor 6 stuks, die je tegelijk draagt. Weet niet precies hoe het werkt, maar wordt staat op de site wel uitgelegd.

Het is echt een aanrader, ze werken fantastisch  :Smile: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Macbundy

Hallo Nikky
Heb de site gevonden thx heb gelijk mijn bestlling geplaats. 
Ze geven enig uitleg over het product op de site maar niet over hoe je het moet gebruiken. Ik kan mijn vragen natuurlijk naar hen mailen. Maar dan wacht ik liever de bestelling af en ga er vanuit dat ik bij deze bestelling voldoende uitleg krijg over het gebruik van de clips.
Ik ben heel erg benieuwd. Hoop dat het goed werkt, ben vrijdag weer begonnen met Telfast heb het gevoel dat dit de hooikoorts alleen maar erger maakt! Of verbeeld ik me dat? 
Las op een andere site dat de clips ook tegen het snurken zou werken nou dan moet ik ze zeker hebben. Niet dat mijn vriendin er last van heeft maar anderen bij wie we wel eens logeren, klagen vaak over mijn gesnurk (terwijl ik er helemaal gemoeite mee heb hahahaha)
Nou ik kijk rijkhalsend uit naar de clips ik laat het je weten wat het resultaat is.
Greetz Macbuny

----------


## Macbundy

Hoi Nikky
Ik heb ze binnen hoor en ik kan je zeggen dat het echt werkt. Mijn neus was vanmorgen nog helemaal dicht en in de loop van de middag de clips ontvangen gelijk gebruikt, voor een uur (confrom de bijsluiter). Ben nu een paar uur verder en heb nog steeds een vrije neus.
Ben benieuwd of het ook werkt voor het snurken.

Greetz Macbundy

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Macbundy,

Of ze ook tegen snurken helpen durf ik je niet te zeggen, maar als het zo is, is dat natuurlijk heel mooi mee genomen  :Smile: 

Heel fijn om te horen dat ze in ieder geval goed werken tegen de hooikoorts  :Smile: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## niesje

Hallo,
Even een snelle reactie over de Qi-clips, ik was laatst in het zuiden van het land en daar stonden de clips in de winkel.
Volgens de winkelier kregen zij alleen maar goede reacties.
Ik vind ze ook nog steeds te gek.
Groetjes

----------


## Four Roses

Bij mij heeft gewoon neusspray speciaal voor hooikoorts geholpen. Dit kun je bij de apotheek kopen. 2x per dag gebruiken en het is na een paar dagen helemaal verdwenen!!

----------


## nada2030

Je neus spoelen met gezout water werkt ook goed tegen hooikoorts, en ook tegen snurken. Dit is een informatieve site over het neusspoelen: 
www.neti-pot.nl

----------


## niesje

De tijd van hooikoorts is weer begonnen tenminste bij mij.
1 zonnestraaltje en ik begin weer te tranen.
Snel de Qi-clips gezocht en natuurlijk werkt het meteen.
Ik ga denk ik een fijne lente tegenmoet.
Groetjes

----------


## LucD

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb al geruime 12 jaar (vanaf m'n 7de) erge last van hooikoorts: loopneus, flinke niesbuien, tranende en jeukende ogen, lichte duizeligheid en lichte hoofdpijn. 

Met m'n ouders heb ik alles geprobeerd, ik krijg zelfs een jaarlijkse spuit (toevallig morgen haha) tegen de hooikoorts. Ik heb wel honderd verschillende soorten pillen gehad, heel erg veel verschillende soorten neussprays, etc.

Maar niets heeft echt ooit geholpen, nu is mijn eigenlijke vraag of deze clipjes daadwerkelijk helpen tegen het bovenstaande.

Buiten deze clipjes, heeft iemand anders nog een middel wat daarbij nog extra kan helpen? Bij voorbaat dank!  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Bij mij hielp lishileen pilletjes alleen, maar naar mijn weten maakte dat bij de een geen verschil en bij de ander hielp het uitstekend (dat geluk heb ik dus wel :Smile: )

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## gabry

Hoe moet ik dat zien dat je die om je vinger draagt? Is het een soort ringetje dan?

----------


## gabry

Oh maar dit moet wel goed werken, ze komen uit Deurne, haha daar woon ik.

----------


## gabry

Ik heb inmiddels de Oi-clips in bezit, en ik moet ook zeggen dat ze werken. Ik heb minder last van mijn ogen, mijn neus wordt al na 5 min. rustiger, en ik kan makkelijker hoesten, dus ja, ik ben ook enthousiast!

----------


## Grip

Ik heb heel erg veel last van hooikoorts , vorig jaar van april tot augustus, vaak blijf ik dan binnen maar dat ben ik dit jaar niet van plan.
Daarom ben ik op zoek naar een goed middel en vroeg me af of de qi clips werken, ik heb op internet wel goede reacties gelezen maar ik snap het verband tussen je vingers en hooikoorts niet.
Graag zou ik nog wat reacties lezen voordat ik ze ga bestellen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK weet niet wat het is die Clips? maar als het zo'n goed produkt is moet het eigenlijk in de winkel liggen... :Smile:  klinkt goed...

Ikzelf slik elk jaar vanaf april t/m aug/sept medicijnen op recept en ook een neusspray, al jarennnnnnnnnn lang  :Wink: ...vanmorgen kwam het onverwachts enorm opzetten en gelukkig had ik alles al in huis en na een uurtje voelde ik mij stukken beter...

sterkte allemaal...wat je neemt is niet belangrijk "als" het maar helpt, maar een goede tip is altijd welkom!!! dank.. :Cool:

----------


## Grip

Ik heb de qi clips afgelopen weekend besteld, ik ga het gewoon proberen.
Het is wat je zegt Elisabeth, maakt niet uit wat je gebruikt als het maar werkt.
Er komt hier zeker een reactie als ik ze binnen heb.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Grip: Ja graag, laat mij even horen hoe het je bevalt.. :Embarrassment: ..ik bekeek zojuist de website die hier boven staat, ik heb het al opgeslagen bij mijn favorieten...het kost dus 18.95 euro en de medium is het gangbare...6 stuks zitten erin...ik ben "reuze" benieuwd hoe "jij" dat ervaart...tot horens...een Niesvrije groet van mij...Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:  dagggg

----------


## Grip

> Grip: Ja graag, laat mij even horen hoe het je bevalt....ik bekeek zojuist de website die hier boven staat, ik heb het al opgeslagen bij mijn favorieten...het kost dus 18.95 euro en de medium is het gangbare...6 stuks zitten erin...ik ben "reuze" benieuwd hoe "jij" dat ervaart...tot horens...een Niesvrije groet van mij...Elisa  dagggg


Hoi,

Ik heb de clips dinsdag ontvangen en gelijk gebruikt, HET WERKT ECHT!!
Dinsdag avond geloofde ik het nog niet, dus woensdag gewacht tot ik het niet meer vol kon houden, de clips gebruikt en na 15 minuten was het weg aan het trekken en na een half uur nergens meer last van ,dit is echt bizar.
Vanmorgen heb ik ze gebruikt voordat ik last had en ik heb tot 2 uur vanmiddag nergens last van gehad. Toen ik weer last kreeg heb ik de clips gebruikt en binnen no time trok het weer weg.
Een vriendin van mij heeft ze ook besteld die heeft ze even geprobeerd en zij voelde het ook meteen.
Dus Elisabeth, dit is een goede tip.
Ik las op de site dat je ze binnen 2 weken terug kan sturen als je er geen baat bij hebt, ik zou zeggen gewoon proberen ,ik geloofde dit ook helemaal niet.
Ik ben overtuigd.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Grip: dank je wel voor je reactie...ik wens jou er heel veel gemak en plezier van...schrijf een keertje als je dat gelegen komt over waar jij ze allemaal aanbrengt die dingen...clips... :Smile:  vingers neus, ?

----------


## Grip

Ik zal even in het kort beschrijven hoe het gebruikt word en wat ik er tot nu toe van vind, je ontvangt 6 plastic clips die je aan je wijs, middel en ringvinger draagt van allebei je handen, wat je vingers met hooikoorts te maken heeft begrijp ik nog niet maar het werkt wel.
Dan is het wachten tot je merkt dat je hooikoorts klachten minder worden, bij mij was dit al na 15 minuten en na een half uur had ik nergens meer last van, het is niet dat je geen last van hooikoorts meer hebt maar je kunt er met de clipjes snel weer vanaf komen.
Ik gebruik ze nu bijna 3 weken en ik gebruik ze gemiddeld 2 á 3 keer per dag 10 tot 15 minuten. Een dag zoals vandaag gebruik ik ze 3 keer en dan nog een kwartier voor ik ga slapen, ik heb gemerkt dat ik smorgens dan geen verstopte neus heb :Smile:  
Het is voor mij lang geleden dat ik deze tijd van het jaar gewoon buiten kan zijn dus ik vind ze top.
Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt elisabeth
Groetjes

----------

